# The New BMW M3 Coupe And Sedan To Make North American Debut At Los Angeles Auto Show



## googoomas (Apr 17, 2007)

*Soooooo sweet*

I was there and saw both of them... No ones been hyping the 4 door but I actually would take it over the 2 door. To bad there isn't a carbon roof option on it though


----------

